# 21" Barsnby cutback saddle



## MissDiva (Nov 5, 2009)

21"? Really?


----------



## LongHaul (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you still have the cut back saddle for sale? Let me know, Thanks!


----------



## LongHaul (Apr 21, 2010)

????? Still for sale ???? Interested and I live in Wisconsin. Thanks.


----------

